# No Objection Cert



## DadTwoThree (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all, Thanks for your help prior to my arrival. Have settled into Jebl Ali and am forgetting my driving skills so I can fit in with the locals!
Not that i am looking for a change allready but has there been a change in the NOC rules over here in the last couple of weeks, its just that a friend who has been here 3 months is not happy.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I was actually just reading an article about this on Gulf News. If you consult the online article, you should find all the information that you require.Gulfnews: A few things to note before changing jobs

I believe that there was a proposal to get rid of the need for an NOC if you had been with a company for 3+ years but as far as I am aware, this has not be formalised. Gulf News seems to have quite an array of articles on the subject though. You might have to search the archives for some of the older but still relevant articles.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

This law changes so frequently. It seems like it's revised once every year or so.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cairogal said:


> This law changes so frequently. It seems like it's revised once every year or so.


Very true! By the time you get to grips with one set of law, they bring in a totally different set to replace it! UAE law changes more times than you change your clothes!!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Talk bout gettin a DL in Sharjah! It's HELL (at least there), no one speaks English, all the documents are in arabic, the police is very rude and uncooperative when you ask them "what" to do next. It's like everyone is supposed to know what to do. Of course I have to go to counter #5, before #2 but not before gettin' a seal at counter #10.

Gah, what a nightmare.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Talk bout gettin a DL in Sharjah! It's HELL (at least there), no one speaks English, all the documents are in arabic, the police is very rude and uncooperative when you ask them "what" to do next. It's like everyone is supposed to know what to do. Of course I have to go to counter #5, before #2 but not before gettin' a seal at counter #10.
> 
> Gah, what a nightmare.


I will be swapping my DL over for one in Sharjah in the coming weeks...now Ill be prepared !! hehe


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

sgilli3, I am going to do you a service and tell you how to do it haha...

goto Murroor Traffic and licensing department (its the building right at the round about) open a file,
Just go there with your passport, NOC, your valid Foreign DL, photographs, passport copies...
Go there EARLY (i went there at 7:30am and everyone was happier), take your papers straight to the eye and blood type testing, get the docs sig, take it to the counter with the for document checking, then go to the counter he tells ya...

Thats to open a file, thats what I did, but maybe you'll get lucky and get a DL the same day. I had to take the theory test and the final road test, no classes.

Lemme know if u need any more info.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> sgilli3, I am going to do you a service and tell you how to do it haha...
> 
> goto Murroor Traffic and licensing department (its the building right at the round about) open a file,
> Just go there with your passport, NOC, your valid Foreign DL, photographs, passport copies...
> ...


Can you get a driving license in Dubai as well without taking lessons??? I have a UK license but I'm not a UK passport holder. Just happened to have been living there for the last 6 years. I had already decided not to get a driving license because of the need for lessons. Reckoned the time when I needed driving lessons is well gone! Certainly do not fancy paying someone good money to sit there and patronise me!! Mind you, the horror stories I have read about the driving standards in the UAE is also more than enough reason for me not to get behind the wheel!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Maz25,
The time I have had with the traffic department here is HORRIBLE. So bad that I wanna quit and just go back to the states. It's an absolute nightmare. For one thing, there are SO many people and the facilities (at least in Sharjah) are absurd, small, crammed, unorganized and very unclean. You would think Sharjah would invest in some nice buildings to facilitate acquiring the driver license.

In Dubai, however I think you are required to take 20 classes (or a small amount) if you hold a Driver license from a defined country. Doesnt matter where your passport is from. 

Of course if your passport is from the same country on "the list" its a 10 minute process. What I don't get is why is it necessary to have a passport from noted country as it has nothing to do with your driving skills. Seems like a racial thing to me.

Anyways just stop by any emirates driving school and ask them, the guys behind the desk will give you the low down. Sharjah is different and TRUST me I wish I had it done through Dubai. It is 100 times easier than Sharjah.

And yes, with the procedure being so strict, I am amazed at how many very bad drivers are on the road. No signal, Speeding, cutting in front of you, cutting into line at the last minute to merge, flashing headlights. There is just NO way people can be this horrible at driving AND pass a strict driving test from the government... Something is very wrong!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Maz25,
> The time I have had with the traffic department here is HORRIBLE. So bad that I wanna quit and just go back to the states. It's an absolute nightmare. For one thing, there are SO many people and the facilities (at least in Sharjah) are absurd, small, crammed, unorganized and very unclean. You would think Sharjah would invest in some nice buildings to facilitate acquiring the driver license.
> 
> In Dubai, however I think you are required to take 20 classes (or a small amount) if you hold a Driver license from a defined country. Doesnt matter where your passport is from.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Moving out to Dubai next month! Guess that I will stick to taxis until I can steady my nerves! And here was I thinking that drivers in the UK were downright dangerous (including me as well!)

Definitely agree with you re the passport and driving skills!! My passport certainly does not define my driving skills! I guess that once I grow tired of taking taxis and have got used to the driving here, I probably will get a UAE license and car (and subsequently get lost as per usual - I'm guilty of having the map upside down and going in the opposite direction to what my GPS is indication; in all probability I will be hopeless at navigating the UAE roads!!!)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

UK drivers are dangerous????????????? From what I've seen in the likes of the UAE, Spain, Portugal, USA, Morocco et al, we're relatively safe drivers!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> UK drivers are dangerous????????????? From what I've seen in the likes of the UAE, Spain, Portugal, USA, Morocco et al, we're relatively safe drivers!!!


You have a point! Don't know about Spain and Portugal but from what I've read about the UAE, I guess that we are quite good drivers! In regards to the US, I would point blank refuse to drive there!!!!! Mind you, people from my country drive in the middle of the road and with a beer bottle between their knees so I can't really slag UAE drivers!! Even I don't drive when I go home!!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> sgilli3, I am going to do you a service and tell you how to do it haha...
> 
> goto Murroor Traffic and licensing department (its the building right at the round about) open a file,
> Just go there with your passport, NOC, your valid Foreign DL, photographs, passport copies...
> ...



Thanks heaps.
I have survived years here without driving, but as we are shifting to a new villa this week, and its not near any stores, Im going to get my DL.
(I was walking distance to everything...*sigh*)

But..as I'm a woman, and I come from a country where I can just swap over my DL, I'm hoping that the process will be quick and easy !!
I will let you know in a few weeks how I go at the Sharjah RTA !!!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Can you get a driving license in Dubai as well without taking lessons??? I have a UK license but I'm not a UK passport holder. Just happened to have been living there for the last 6 years. I had already decided not to get a driving license because of the need for lessons. Reckoned the time when I needed driving lessons is well gone! Certainly do not fancy paying someone good money to sit there and patronise me!! Mind you, the horror stories I have read about the driving standards in the UAE is also more than enough reason for me not to get behind the wheel!


What passport do you hold? My husband has a British Passport and an Australian license and changed no problem. I think both the passport and the license has to be from a country that doesn't need lessons. Honestly, just more Dubai beauracratic bs to put up with. If you go to the Al Barsha RTA and see the men in the little hut outside, you will have a blast. Those guys are hilarious and very helpful. I want to take all my visitors there!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Thanks for the info. Moving out to Dubai next month! Guess that I will stick to taxis until I can steady my nerves! And here was I thinking that drivers in the UK were downright dangerous (including me as well!)
> 
> Definitely agree with you re the passport and driving skills!! My passport certainly does not define my driving skills! I guess that once I grow tired of taking taxis and have got used to the driving here, I probably will get a UAE license and car (and subsequently get lost as per usual - I'm guilty of having the map upside down and going in the opposite direction to what my GPS is indication; in all probability I will be hopeless at navigating the UAE roads!!!)


Hey Maz25 and Sgilli3 and everyone else about to drive
On the subject of navigating roads, i completely and 100% urge you to buy a Garmin GPS here (if your vehicle doesnt have one, even if it does, nothing beats a Garmin unit). Best investment I had. Although, yes the Dubai roads are very difficult, I bought a Garmin Nuvi (neat touchscreen GPS) WITH the middle east maps here from Carrefour and it has helped me every single time. I have gotten so used to it, that turning it on for me, is routine as turning on my car  Dubai has alot of construction and detour obliviously not on the GPS map but most detours go onto existing side streets that the GPS picks up.

I travel a lot for my work, and using this in car GPS has made my trips 100% more efficient since I don't have to consult maps or anyone on the road to reach my destination. Think about it!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Hey Maz25 and Sgilli3 and everyone else about to drive
> On the subject of navigating roads, i completely and 100% urge you to buy a Garmin GPS here (if your vehicle doesnt have one, even if it does, nothing beats a Garmin unit). Best investment I had. Although, yes the Dubai roads are very difficult, I bought a Garmin Nuvi (neat touchscreen GPS) WITH the middle east maps here from Carrefour and it has helped me every single time. I have gotten so used to it, that turning it on for me, is routine as turning on my car  Dubai has alot of construction and detour obliviously not on the GPS map but most detours go onto existing side streets that the GPS picks up.
> 
> I travel a lot for my work, and using this in car GPS has made my trips 100% more efficient since I don't have to consult maps or anyone on the road to reach my destination. Think about it!



Thanks for the tip. Only problem is that at 26, stupid me still hasn't figured out my left from my right!! I use GPS in the UK but it still ends up as a total and utter disaster!! It's almost guaranteed that when the GPS says turn left, I will turn right or better still, if it says go straight ahead, I will merge ith traffic going elsewhere!!! I give up!!


----------



## DadTwoThree (Jun 30, 2008)

I may have been lucky but have adapted well to driving in and around Dubai, lean to drive like them, pass either side, dn't give way and be as hard on them as they are you. Have been here nearly sx weeks, the only thing I am having difficulty with is my company, I think brewry and P**s up come to mind, am in Jemerah Lake Towers and he appartment is great, some teething problems but that happens anywhere. Been into town and enjoyed drinkng etc the sameas UK, treat people with respect behave yourself, be polite and unobtrusive and this is the place to be (when it's built). Sorted the people n bother it's the company that is the problem, can't get over the lies they tell you. Anyway, if your coming, make the most of the time of, there is plenty to do.


----------

